# World Cup Qualifying Zone South America 30 March-02 April



## A_Skywalker (Mar 29, 2009)

30 Mar 00:10 Peru v Chile  2.90 3.20 2.50   
01 Apr 01:10 Venezuela v Colombia  2.30 3.10 2.90   
01 Apr 20:30 Bolivia v Argentina  6.50 3.60 1.50   
01 Apr 22:10 Ecuador v Paraguay  2.30 3.10 2.90   
02 Apr 00:10 Chile v Uruguay  2.20 3.20 3.00   
02 Apr 02:10 Brazil v Peru  1.18 5.50 13.00


----------



## Anggun (Apr 1, 2009)

Ecuador x Paraguay 

Ecuador and Paraguay both have very strong, physically players. Ecuador plays good in home, but Paraguay is more consistent. It will be interesting to see how the match goes. My prediction is for draw. Perhaps 2-2.


----------

